# Latest Vid from West Side - Some Awesome Underwater Footage



## Reel Naughty (Mar 23, 2004)

Was able to get some really good underwater footage this time. 






JD


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Great video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Mar 23, 2004)

jpmarko said:


> Great video. Thanks for posting.


Glad you enjoyed. I still have alot of fun making them.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I have seen your video while running a Dodger. I cant seem to get mine to not spin the camera and it is on a swivel. Makes it very hard to watch. How do you rig yours. I have waterwolf cameras


----------



## Reel Naughty (Mar 23, 2004)

seabass810 said:


> I think I have seen your video while running a Dodger. I cant seem to get mine to not spin the camera and it is on a swivel. Makes it very hard to watch. How do you rig yours. I have waterwolf cameras


Correct, we run it in front of dodgers as well. We run a high quality ball bearing swivel both before and after the wolf, plus I run it with the heavy weight on top as it stops some of the rocking. Hope that helps.


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

It was such a good video I started getting seasick! Where's that dramamine?!


----------



## Reel Naughty (Mar 23, 2004)

taxi said:


> It was such a good video I started getting seasick! Where's that dramamine?!


Sometimes she rocks abit! Glad you enjoyed though.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Are you running a snubber of some sort behind the camera? I fish mine mainly for Lakers, so a snubber isn't a necessity but it looks like it might be for salmon.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Mar 23, 2004)

No snubber. If we did on a Dipsys we would. No issues so far on this setup.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice video. I'm surprised how well line shows up in the water. I wonder if it even matters what line you use.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

Reel Naughty said:


> No snubber. If we did on a Dipsys we would. No issues so far on this setup.


Thanks for posting the videos, enjoyed watching them. 

I noticed you guys have three rods positioned rather closely on the gunnel tracks. Is that a triple dipsey set?


----------

